# For those who do their own auto painting



## 4DoorFury (May 18, 2003)

I'm looking to paint my car. It's my winter beater and I thought it would be a good car to learn to paint on. My friend has the guns and I can get paint locally. My question is in what kind of compressor I will need. What should I be looking for in a compressor? What Volume and hp combination will best suit a painting application while also being useful for other things? I appreciate any input you can give.


----------



## Al Canuck (Oct 13, 2000)

*Re: For those who do their own auto painting (4DoorFury)*

I'm no expert on the subject, but I do know this. You NEED a minimum of 60 gallon air compressor in order to paint properly. What I've learned over the years, is that you can NEVER have too much air. Bigger is always better, and I think 60 gallon is minimum for painting.
Al


----------



## 79GTI (Jan 18, 2004)

*Re: For those who do their own auto painting (4DoorFury)*

The compressor will depend upon the requierments of the paint gun, and assorted body working tools that you will be using. 
You will get a better response if you post this in the "Body work" forum.


----------



## Bus pasS (Oct 6, 2002)

*Re: For those who do their own auto painting (4DoorFury)*

here is some good info for you (DIY paint job)


----------



## Ron L (Feb 17, 1999)

*Re: For those who do their own auto painting (Bus pasS)*

You could or should take a look at the air tool that uses the most air and buy something that will deliver more than that tool draws.


----------



## sicklyscott (Jun 24, 2002)

I've actually been doing some paint work using a 25 gallon tank. What i've done is the gun i'm using is a HVLP gun, high volume low presure...so it only requires 40 psi. So what i did was got a air filer and restrictor in one. I set the tank at 100 psi and the restrictor at 40. That usually covers me. Once the tank falls below the 100 psi setting, the compressor kicks on and loads it back up. This keeps the presure in the line at a constant 40 psi.


----------

